# Topics > Medical robotics and AI >  Conversational AI platform for healthcare, Orbita, Inc., Boston, Massachusetts, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Orbita, Inc.

orbita.ai/orbita-platform

----------


## Airicist

OrbitaASSIST: voice-enabled virtual bedside assistant

Jan 21. 2020




> A virtual assistant at the bedside that empowers hands-free, patient-provider communication. AI-powered request prioritization and smart-routing ensure that the right resources meet the needs of patients and nurses. This market-proven solution was created and vetted in close partnership with nurses.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Orbita expands COVID-19 bot solutions to support new front-line response demands, reaching millions in need"

March 27, 2020

----------


## Airicist

Article "Orbita Raises $9 Million To Accelerate Conversational AI Solutions In Healthcare And Life Sciences"

June 2, 2020

----------

